# At What age...?



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

At What age do babies start to eat solid food, I ask because my latest litter is 2 wks and 2 day have just started eating their mum's food! My other litters never started that young.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

I think it just depends how fast the develop and mature, I personally think sometime its depends on how many are in a litter, we have had some that started eating at about 2 and a half weeks "but" would still feed of mum.

I can remember back a while ago one of our litters had just opened there eyes and we saw one nicking a live meal worm of mum, but didn't see them eat any food that young.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for that I thought I had some strange thing happening. They are feeding from mum still as well as mums food and some of them are drinking water, I'm expecting these to be quite big, although the vari's are smaller than the Agouti's and the Black Tan. Is it normal for Vari's to be small? These seem to be coming out with the longhair.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Angelmouse said:


> Thanks for that I thought I had some strange thing happening. They are feeding from mum still as well as mums food and some of them are drinking water, I'm expecting these to be quite big, although the vari's are smaller than the Agouti's and the Black Tan. Is it normal for Vari's to be small? These seem to be coming out with the longhair.


Im not sure about vari's as we have never bred them, I would imagine when they all start eating they would catch up with the others.


----------

